# Wolf Creek two-fers?



## watahwatah (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone know if gas stations round them parts are rocking any deals this year? I'm coming to ski all the snow off that mountain.


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

It will be interesting to find out what you hear. I have been skiing Wolf Creek for over forty years and since the time when the Pitchers purchased the ski area, mid to late 70's I think, I can not remember a time when there were discouts offered anywhere but a the ski area i.e. locals day, I think the have one next Wednesday. But it will be interesting to hear if there are discounts available. Give the snow a little time to settle and it will be GREAT! May even see you down there.....


----------

